# È morto Michele Merlo (Mike Bird)



## fabri47 (7 Giugno 2021)

Il cantante ed ex concorrente di Amici 2017, *Michele Merlo*, meglio conosciuto come *Mike Bird*, è *morto*. Merlo, negli ultimi giorni, era stato colpito da una leucemia fulminante e le sue condizioni erano critiche. Aveva solo *28 anni*.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2356858 ha scritto:


> Il cantante ed ex concorrente di Amici 2017, *Michele Merlo*, meglio conosciuto come *Mike Bird*, è *morto*. Merlo, negli ultimi giorni, era stato colpito da una leucemia fulminante e le sue condizioni erano critiche. Aveva solo *28 anni*.



Ho letto il suo ultimo post su Instagram, molto triste. Provo un grandissimo dispiacere, riposa in pace.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Giugno 2021)

*Il padre di Michele Merlo: "Michele si sentiva male da giorni e mercoledì si era recato presso il pronto soccorso di un altro ospedale del bolognese che, probabilmente, scambiando i sintomi descritti per una banale forma virale lo aveva rispedito a casa. Anche durante l&#8217;intervento richiesto al pronto soccorso, nella serata di giovedì, pare che lì per lì non fosse subito chiara la gravità della situazione". *


----------



## fabri47 (7 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2356952 ha scritto:


> *Il padre di Michele Merlo: "Michele si sentiva male da giorni e mercoledì si era recato presso il pronto soccorso di un altro ospedale del bolognese che, probabilmente, scambiando i sintomi descritti per una banale forma virale lo aveva rispedito a casa. Anche durante l&#8217;intervento richiesto al pronto soccorso, nella serata di giovedì, pare che lì per lì non fosse subito chiara la gravità della situazione". *


Maledetti!

R.I.P.


----------

